# My workshop(s)



## kquiggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't have a lot of space for a workshop, so I actually have two workshops - one in the garage and one in the basement. The garage is un-heated, so rarely gets used in the winter (it gets well below freezing where I live).

I put a lot of things on casters to make the most of the space I have. In particular, I used roll-able wire shelving to store fasteners, parts, and small items, so I can effectively have wall shelves two-deep.

More pictures of my workshops are here.


----------



## bquiggle (Mar 2, 2013)

are we brothers by a different mother?
bquiggle


----------

